# DCC control of Atlas code 100 switches



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I am considering wiring my layout to include DCC control of my 4 atlas code 100 turnouts (only number on the package is #851 but I have both right and left hand turnouts). In the future I would like to add 2 more turnouts. I have never dealt with DCC control of turnouts so I need some information in what you all recommend for hardware I will need to do this. I figure I will need stationary decoders but will the atlas switch machines run from dcc power? My dcc system is an NCE power cab. Thanks in advance.
-Art


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Artieiii said:


> I figure I will need stationary decoders but will the atlas switch machines run from dcc power? My dcc system is an NCE power cab. Thanks in advance.
> -Art


I got a Digitrax DS52 to play with. It gets power from the tracks and runs the switches from that. It looks like it will work with most switches out there. I plan on playing with it this weekend -

http://www.digitrax.com/prd_statdec_ds52.php


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

xrunner said:


> I got a Digitrax DS52 to play with. It gets power from the tracks and runs the switches from that. It looks like it will work with most switches out there. I plan on playing with it this weekend -
> 
> http://www.digitrax.com/prd_statdec_ds52.php


Let me know how it works for you. I could rig it to run 2 switches at a time so my trains can go from inner loop to outer loop with just 2 choices on my power cab. 
-Art


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks like a good idea!


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Artieiii said:


> Let me know how it works for you. I could rig it to run 2 switches at a time so my trains can go from inner loop to outer loop with just 2 choices on my power cab.
> -Art


I didn't forget, I just got a wild hair and worked on an addition to my layout table this weekend. I'll try to test the turnout module tomorrow.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Artieiii said:


> Let me know how it works for you. I could rig it to run 2 switches at a time so my trains can go from inner loop to outer loop with just 2 choices on my power cab.
> -Art


OK I just tested it with a temp setup. I wired the outputs up to one Kato switch and used clip leads to connect to the track. I operated the switch from the DT402 controller and it worked perfectly. It says you can wire a single output to 2 Atlas switches or 4 Kato switches.


----------

